
For case-insensitive string comparisons, avoid char-by-char functions - flipchart
https://lemire.me/blog/2020/04/30/for-case-insensitive-string-comparisons-avoid-char-by-char-functions/
======
robalni
This is not only important for string comparisons. I think in general if you
have a loop that needs to run really fast you should avoid calling functions
inside that loop that might not get inlined, like the standard library
functions.

